# WTB Catamaran owner's time Bahamas/Caribbean



## Zoya (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

I am a former Mooring boat owner. I am interested in buying owner's time on a 40-45' cat for a week between Jan 7 and Jan 28, 2018. I am open to any destination in the Bahamas/Caribbean area. Please pm me if interested.

Cheers,

Terri


----------

